# Post your picture! [Warning: big file sizes, might be unpleasant on slow connections]



## Morrus

Let's see what everyone looks like!

I'll be brave and start...







I'll move this to the archive when we're done as an EN World photo gallery.


----------



## Talath




----------



## Buddha the DM

Here I am


----------



## Temprus




----------



## Buddha the DM

Here's a shot of me and my girlfriend on the shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## el-remmen

Proof that I was always a handsome devil. . .


----------



## eXodus

if this works properly, here is a pic of me....


----------



## KDLadage

I hate having my picture taken, but there are a few. Here is one (not the best)...


----------



## Zhure

Damn, Morrus, you're a hot chick. Who's that dude with you?


----------



## Napftor

Here's me take two...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

Well assuming this works right, this is a picture of me and several other friends at GenCon this year...this picture'll probably turn out way to friggin big...lol

From left to right: Nathan; Ed (EN handle Fayredeth); Sarah, a great gal I met online; and me. (I didn't know clerics had bleached hair...heh) 

Though actually, at the moment i have NO hair since I just shaved it all off for my part in a musical (I'm Daddy Warbucks in Annie)


----------



## Piratecat

Attached is my favorite picture ever of Wulf Ratbane (NOT me!).


----------



## Kamard

Tis I, the great Jackalgod/Gehreleth/Kamard.

This was taken almost a year and a half ago, but I just gained weight since, and my hair and beard are longer, so its pretty close.


----------



## Piratecat

Here's an oldish one of my group, originally from WotC's playtester of the month thing. Clockwise from top left, starting at the guy in the white shirt:

Raevynn (plays Raevynn in my game), Jobu (plays Tao), the top half of Fajitas (standing, with beard; played Shara), Dr. Rictus (played Palladio), Sagiro (plays Velendo and has his own brilliant story hour), WisdomLikeSilence (played Kiri), the bottom half of Fajitas, Piratecat (me), and KidCthulhu (plays Nolin.)


----------



## Metus

Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

*Scary stuff*

now people will recognize me on the streeets!! ill be famous...yeeeeeahhhhh...ooops, wrong board for that!!


----------



## Nareau

*Me, as a bard I once played*

http://www.cs.unca.edu/~withrola/kunitsu/images/kunitsu.jpg


----------



## kenjib

Here's my family on the shore of Lake Washington.  I'm the guy with the goofy grin.


----------



## Horacio

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Frostmarrow

This is from driver's license. The picture is perhaps two years old and the license is ten.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd

Yeah that's one of my senior pictures, I look pretty much the same now. And I had that hairstyle for years before I ever heard the word mullet, so step off. 





The 1973 Swinger my friend calls Bowser (incidently his red omni was called toad).

I don't really have a scanner at my disposal so these are just old pics from my website. On the upside, they've been optimised for the web (thank goodness). 
Crop, resize, optimize.


----------



## Plane Sailing

This is my wife and I on my 40th birthday last year


----------



## Scarab

Pardon the friggin' huge image, no image editors on this computer.

I look good in black, don't I?

Here is a more serious pic.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Here is typical me.


----------



## Wolvorine

*Well isn't this a hoot*

Okay, it's not the best pic of me around, but I figured I'd post something different from the one on my webpage, so here ya go.






I feel your pain, Bran BlackByrd.  I don't think I ever fully qualified for the mullet -- but I came far too close, far too often, back in the day.   BTW, as a native Toledoan I have to ask -- where in blue hell is Alliance, OH?


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK

*DKUK (Andrew Troman)*

Well thought I may as well post my mug on here too guys...
I'm the one on the left with the beard, the other is my little lady...  

Hope it works out.....
DKUK (Andrew Troman)


----------



## Berandor

I have no pic of mine on the PC... so I drew one


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd

*Re: Well isn't this a hoot*



			
				Wolvorine said:
			
		

> *I feel your pain, Bran BlackByrd.  I don't think I ever fully qualified for the mullet -- but I came far too close, far too often, back in the day.   BTW, as a native Toledoan I have to ask -- where in blue hell is Alliance, OH?   *




Well It looks gorgeous on me,  but I've found the style has a reputation involving missing teeth and nascar that leads people to make certain preconceptions about me. Alliance is directly in "blue hell", somewhere near Akron and Canton, and a few hours south of Cleveland.

Hmm, guess I have to post another pic, "thems the rules".
One is a photo I took of my ex-girlfriend Katie (actual size), before she was ready. And the other is a horrible scan of the two of us. I felt obligated to put up a few "regular" pictures, since I posted my old senior picture (circa '94-'95).
Enjoy.


----------



## UD

Sorry folks...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Attached is my favorite picture ever of Wulf Ratbane. *




Sheesh, scoop me why don't you. I would have gotten around to it, you know.

As it turns out, that's the picture of me I stuck in my bio at that brainy-geek dating service that was floating around a while ago.

I can't belive my phone isn't ringing off the hook. I mean, come on, look at that handsome mug.

The guy holding me needs to loosen his grip a little though.


Wulf


----------



## kkoie

here is a pic of me, my wife, and my daughter.


----------



## LcKedovan

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sheesh, scoop me why don't you. I would have gotten around to it, you know.
> 
> As it turns out, that's the picture of me I stuck in my bio at that brainy-geek dating service that was floating around a while ago.
> 
> I can't belive my phone isn't ringing off the hook. I mean, come on, look at that handsome mug.
> 
> The guy holding me needs to loosen his grip a little though.
> 
> 
> Wulf *




BAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAHAHAHA!! awesome...

Ok, might as well join the parade, if nothing else Berandor can use it next time I happen to be in the Krefeld area  I think I'll have no trouble spotting him walking aroung Germany... not many stick figures around these days.

Ok, this pic is a few years old, and I have better ones, but this one sums me up.

-Will


----------



## Dungeon Master

This picture is from our weekly campaign. I was trying to prove a POINT!


----------



## Phoenix8008

Okay, we'll give this a shot even though this is not the best pic of me. Not that many outside of the Fight Club will know me or care anyway, but what the heck!


----------



## Dungeon Master

GenCon 2001 - Me and Gary Gygax


----------



## SSS-Druid

Cool. I have to admit to enjoying this thread. As much "Oh-ho..so _that's_ what [fill in name here] looks like!" as I've gotten out of this thread, I figure the least I can do is contribute as well.

As an aside - this is actually about three years old. My hair has grown well out since then; it is currently past my shoulders. And yes, I know I look like Guido the Kneebreaker here. And no, I don't always wear a tux - they just wouldn't let me wear my kilt and combats to this wedding.

Something about the officiant looking respectable or some such nonsense...


----------



## hong

Berandor said:
			
		

> *I have no pic of mine on the PC... so I drew one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




The resemblance is frightening.


----------



## der_kluge

*Me*

You can see pics of most of the TG staff on our website.  Here's a pic that I culled from our site.


----------



## Ruined

Might as well contribute. This is a convention picture of me and the guys from my gaming group. They've all been players in my City of Doors campaign at one point or another...

And I'm the guy on the bottom right. Frightening, eh?


----------



## Teflon Billy

Here I am...


----------



## Angelsboi

The infamous Angelholic right here ... 

If you guys want, i can post the pic of me as Buffy 5 years ago LOL


----------



## Dave G

Cool Idea Morrus!

I know I don't have nearly the post count I used to before the changeover, but some of you may remember me.

Here's my recent Drivers Lisence photo


----------



## Rinndalir

Here I am in my (ex) fiance's dorm room from a year ago:






Bran Blackbyrd - do you know Cyberzombie???


----------



## Katowice

My wife and me in San Diego, CA:


----------



## Chronosome

Me.


----------



## Doctor Doom

My girlfriend and I.


----------



## Tuerny

Here is me about two or three weeks ago.


----------



## Mark

Woohoo!


----------



## Gargoyle

*oh, what the heck*

This is me and the little gargoyles over a year ago.  Just imagine both of them bigger, and me grayer and fatter.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Soooooo good-looking.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*It's not very recent, but...*

here's a picture of me from a year ago, ready for my High-School prom (dateless, I was the one to do the videotaping for the Media class).

Nowadays, I look much the same, except my hair's blonde, I have a short goatee, and am never found without my black/red dragon hat.






Yep, the gaming books are in the background.  BTW, ignore the bare sheetrock walls, we were remodeling...


----------



## Theron

Me, in 15th c. clothes at an SCA event.


----------



## eXodus

*here is a much better one of me...*

someone mentioned that everyone looked like gamers. i never really felt i looked like a gamer. but to find out i do completely changes my life!


----------



## Wolf72

*update ...*

sigh, I'll see if this works ... this is the only picture I have of me that's on my computer.

and this was me in 1996 not! sorry ... should be more like 2000!! ... haven't really changed much...still even have the shirt...too bad my gf wants me to get rid of it!

[edit: white spot on chin is from camera ... and I have a new pair of glasses  ]


----------



## Axiomatic Unicorn

Me and my daughter.


----------



## Donatello

I've broken down...

Here's the infamous privateer himself, dressed to LARP (yes, I also run a LARP as well as write for Living Imagination... check it out at www.lionerampant.com)


----------



## Wolfspider

Me and my daughter.


----------



## Wolfspider

Me and my daughter and my girlfriend Tracy.


----------



## Kage Tenjin

Pic of me taken with a badly handled digital camera.


----------



## Drew

Mark Twain once said:

"If a man tries to look serious when he sits for his picture the photograph makes him look as solemn as an owl; if he smiles, the photograph smirks repulsively; if he tries to look pleasant, the photograph looks silly; if he makes the fatal mistake of attempting to seem pensive, the camera will surely write him down as an ass.

...by turns the instrument has represented me to be a lunatic, a Soloman, a missionary, a burglar and an abject idiot, and I am neither."

I hate having my picture taken. Still, here is my work picture from the station website.


----------



## Don21584

http://www.geocities.com/lionsault21584/DonSonja9-18-00.jpg

As the url suggests, it's me and Sonja...
It's a few years old but it still looks like me, and yes I know I'm young...


----------



## Stormprince

I'll go ahead and play 

Here's a picture of me, taken a few years ago, but except for the longer hair, I haven't changed in the slightest o.o Haven't figured out why yet... *makes sure the lock on the closet is still good, wouldn't do letting Age out early*

http://www.geocities.com/greymalken/Pictures/cheshire.jpg 

*grumbles* Bloody geocities. >.< The full url is www.geocities.com/greymalken/Pictures/cheshire.jpg

- Christopher


----------



## The Kender

Well, I'm Artimus on the chat room.  This is the school picture at the beginning of the year.  I look a lot different.  This topic is probably going to eat a lot of Bandwidth.  NO LAUGHING!


----------



## Aryoche

Okay, so it's a little outdated....


----------



## Magnus

at the risk of saying exactly the wrong thing ...
wow, i can't be the only black person on here!
... or maybe i'm just the only one who's enuff of a sucker!  
LOL


----------



## morpheous1777

this is me


----------



## Rubeus Hagrid

OK...

http://www.frontiernet.net/~srcsmith/somepics.htm 

  Q in the one pic there is 15 now, and looks disturbingly like Prince William. He's Lieutenant Kettch on here.


----------



## Micar Sin

I'm gonna regret this... 
I'm the guy on the left with the young lady on his shoulders .


----------



## Lieutenant Kettch

*Falsehood! Falsehoods abound!*

First off, not a single pic on that page is current, and secondly, I have much better pictures online. Like this one: http://www.frontiernet.net/~srcsmith/q2.gif


----------



## Agamon

Not the best pic, but the only one since I changed my look a couple months ago.


----------



## Aaron L

This is the most recent picture of myself I can find.  It's several years old.  I am usually less shaven ( I am lazy about that )


----------



## Tetsubo

Myself and my girlfriend:

http://www.ckynet.net/users/prainey/trip/trip15.jpg

In all my bald glory:

http://www.ckynet.net/users/prainey/trip/trip10.jpg


----------



## Toj

Well, this is one of the only scanned pics I have. This is from about 3 years ago.


----------



## WizarDru

*Portrait of the DM as a young gamer...or something...*

Hoohah!  Who doesn't love pictures?


Here's a picture of me and my youngest, a Barbarian Level 0 (but with the Extra Rage feat).







And now, to live up to my job as a Bastard DM, I'll post a picture of my lovely wife Valanthe the Sleepless and our oldest...but the picture is a few years old, so Molly (our daughter) doesn't look as old as her little brother.  Confused yet?  [bad Yoda voice] _You will be._


----------



## WizarDru

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry guys, but I couldn't keep this to myself.  I really don't look for controversy, I promise.  I've enjoyed this thread quite a bit, but reading this cruel post kinda ruined my night.  I kinda love you guys and don't like to see you ridiculed.
> 
> I can't believe the gall of some people.  Ashtal was right about some of the people at RPG.net.  *




Don't let it bother you.  I can't help but notice that more than half of the pictures here feature families...which automatically doesn't qualify for the 'gamer' stereotype.  I also think it pretty funny that he posts that 'gamers' are posting their pictures....what the heck is he, exactly, if not a gamer?  Odd places to hang out if he's not, neh?

Fact is, most of us consider this place part of extended family, of sorts.  A disparaging comment from Piratecat, Wulf, Colonel Hardisson, Eric Noah, you or a couple dozen other regulars here...that'd upset me.

The infantile post of some insecure geek who's looking to try and distance himself from his own hobby and the people who play it?  Pffft.  Someone obviously isn't aware that gaming is a social hobby...or maybe he's learned it the hard way. 


P.S.  Hey, Gargoyle!  That picture of you and the kids is charming as all get out.  The confused expression on your youngest is priceless.


----------



## Fyrie

Just me and my animal side-kick.


----------



## EricNoah

Mrs. Noah and I had fun at GenCon!

<p>


----------



## el-remmen

I just want to say that this thread is so great.  Looking thru the pics of well-known (and some not so well-known) names has given me a lump in the throat thinking about our community and how great it really is.

Sure some of us look geeky, but what a great diversity geekdom truly is!

Anyway, this is me and Eric Noah at GEN CON






Below  is me caught off guard in a {GASP!} a t-shirt , while vacationing in Maine






I was particularly touched by the photos of families - I am very envious.  I don't have a family of my own, but the group below are like a family of sorts.

This is not my current group below (except for the chinese kid, he plays Jeremy Northrop in OOTFP), but to borrow a phrase from Edena of Neith my "oldest and greatest" players. . . "The Oath"







Below, is the same group in action, if you look above and to the left of the huge orange and black DM screen you will see that the PCs were taking part in a tournament, they were invited to these very elite series of footlists to settle their differences, an adventure called "Neutral Ground".


----------



## Rashak Mani

I cant say we are a pretty lot... so there goes a very bad photo... I´m  the guy in white T-Shirt on the right... with attached girlfriend in Black... barbecue foto.


----------



## AnthonyRoberson

*An Apology*



			
				Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *...he never apologized or retracted his statement... *




Ok, here goes.  If anyone (especially you Wolfspider) was offended by my post on RPG.net, you have my sincerest apologies.  I certainly didn't mean to come across as being smug or superior nor was the post meant to put anyone down.  I am no better than anyone on these boards or on RPG.net and I am damn sure not any more attractive.

let me say also that I was very impressed at how many of you posted pictures of yourself with your kids.  I have two daughters myself and they are the light of my life.

On the other hand, I hope none of us are so thin skinned that we get upset at the thought of someone else getting a chuckle out of looking at a picture of us.  I will certainly do my part and try and get my own picture posted (don't have access to a digital camera at the moment).  Once I get it up, you can laugh at my goofy a**.


----------



## Daniel Knight

Okay, as I'm yet _another_ struggling actor in Melbourne, my picture is a headshot.







On a side note, it's very interesting seeing what everyone looks like.  It's good to put a picture to the text.


----------



## Piratecat

Comment 1: Anthony, thank you for the graceful apology. It's appreciated.

Comment 2: To attach a picture, make sure it's less than 200 K, and then click on "browse" in the "attach file" window. Pretty easy!

Comment 3: Skarp, I'm from VT originally, and I've been in Iceland! You stalking me?


----------



## Dragonjester

I haven't posted very often, but I come and browse everyday, so I thought I'd add me and my family.






I'm the big hairy guy, the impish looking little guy in front of me is going to love playing a rogue, I just know it.


----------



## Skarp Hedin

My wife and I, taken from a balcony overlooking Lake Thingvallavatn, near Thingvellir in Iceland -- on our honeymoon, August of 2001.  (Second try)


----------



## gregweller

You can't get much fresher than this picture, my wife took it about 5 minutes ago...with an old digital camera (which explains the quality).


----------



## Skarp Hedin

> Comment 3: Skarp, I'm from VT originally, and I've been in Iceland! You stalking me?




Uh.. No!  No, no.. not at, uh, all!

Heh.  I did see a post from KidCthulhu earlier about driving past.. what was it?  Contocook?  I dunno, one of those towns in NH with the wacky names, en route to Vermont.  But uh.. It's a big state!  Yeah!  Huge!  I'm from Newport originally, but we live in Winooski now.  And my family all lives (mostly) in the greater Boston area, heh

As for Iceland.. Well.. Everyone's been there! It's huge!  Heh.  Maybe not.  For anyone else that gives a hooey, Iceland is about as big as Kentucky with a population of roughly 250,000, around half of whom live in Reykjavik and suburbs.  I heartily endorse visiting, it's a great place.  Plus, for us ignerint Americans who only speak one language, everyone in Iceland starts taking English in school at an eary age, so they all speak it pretty well (or most of them, anyhow, and certainly everyone I met aside of the one eighty year old guy).  But this is pretty off-topic, really, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Piratecat

Here's the one of me that Nemmerle posted earlier and then erased. Eric Noah took this at GenCon a few years back.


----------



## Phanboy

Here I am an hour ago Crappy photo from a 7 dollar Digital camera.


----------



## dagger

*Here we go..*


----------



## Eosin the Red

Well heck, 

I guess I will join the party. Here is me and the little gamer.


----------



## Caliban

Let's see if this works, first an couple of old halloween picts from my gothboy days:


----------



## Caliban

This is me a year later, after I'd been dancing at a party:


----------



## Caliban

Me at the Renfair:


----------



## kenjib

It really is cool to see everyone.  Seeing all of these beautiful kids especially really makes my day.  I already posted a pic earlier but I just wanted to say something about the kids - they are all so wonderful.


----------



## Caliban

And me helping out at a live steel fencing demo.  (If I can track down a more recent picture, I'll post it, but this is all I have right now.  Normally I'm wearing glasses and just jeans and a T-shirt.)


----------



## Xandercrisp

Well this one was taken with a free camera, and you get what you pay for.  It's the ony one I have on hand though.


----------



## Akunin

Caliban said:
			
		

> *Let's see if this works, first an couple of old halloween picts from my gothboy days: *




Hey, Rinn - now there are TWO of us to give you nightmares with our pics!






Almost forgot to edit the pic (for Eric's Grandma's sake)!


----------



## Killer Shrike

*Here I am*

OK, Ill play your little game. 

This is the most recent pic I have of me; Im in the middle; my gf is on the left and my mom is on the right, visiting back in December (Dad got drafted to take the pic of course). This is us in Balboa Park, for any of you who have been to San Diego, btw.


----------



## Sammael99

Since a lot of us seem to be posting pics with kids, I'll indulge 

Me and Corentin :


----------



## reutbing0

*Heck, I'll play.*

Lets try this...


----------



## reutbing0

*....*

Not the best picture, but all I could find at the moment.


----------



## Berandor

reutbing0: I'll help ya 

http://Iulius.Caesar.bei.t-online.de/jeroen.jpg[img]

Just insert a / before the second "img", and you'll get this:

[img]http://Iulius.Caesar.bei.t-online.de/jeroen.jpg

King Stannis, I'd help you too - just send me the pics  Or am I the only one who can't see them?


----------



## Wolfspider

Thanks Anthony!  And I'm sorry I was so thin-skinned!

On with the pic posting!


----------



## Viking Bastard

Skarp Hedinn? I have an cousin named Skarphéðinn! Why did ya choose that one as yer username? 

Ya also look suspiciously familiar...

Anyway, this pic is nearly two years old, but it's the only one I have.


----------



## GMSkarka

Ah, what the hell....even if I am one of those "damned RPGnetters", I'll hum a few bars:

Here's a pic of me at last year's ORIGINS in Columbus, OH...In the dealers hall, wearing full-eye black contact lenses, and giving a "scary face."


----------



## GMSkarka

...and for those who don't like me:  a special treat!

Me, getting run through at the 2001 NJ Renaissance Festival.

Ouch.


----------



## daTim

I sure hope im not the only pasty, slightly over weight white guy with a beard on this message board! pictures to come later... im at work


----------



## Rel

I just got a chance to check these out and I have one comment:  Morrus, you are a total babe!  Who is that dude with you in the picture?


----------



## hong

Rel said:
			
		

> *I just got a chance to check these out and I have one comment:  Morrus, you are a total babe!  Who is that dude with you in the picture?
> *




Piratecat, I think.


----------



## Brainburn

*Not sure how to do it but....*

Me when I was in the Army.
ODA-196
De Opresso Liber

Mike


----------



## Schmoe

Here goes nothing...

This should be my wife and I at our rehearsal dinner this past February.


----------



## Gargoyle

WizarDru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Hey, Gargoyle!  That picture of you and the kids is charming as all get out.  The confused expression on your youngest is priceless.  *




Thanks.  I'm usually the one who looks confused.  The oldest will play a barbarian, no doubt, perhaps multiclassed as a bard.  The youngest is very pensive and will certainly play a single classed wizard.


----------



## Lady Starhawk

Well, may as well throw my hat into the ring 

Here's me and some freinds at CONvergence in 2000 I look pretty much the same now however (Well normally I"m not wearing a costume, I"m usually in Jeans and a T-shirt.).  (others in the pic are Danielle, Andy, and Karl).


----------



## Lady Starhawk

Here's probably a better pic, (granted it's my senior pic from '96, but I'm more or less unchanged...sad ain't it :/ )


----------



## King_Stannis

ahh, success....me an my daughter, miranda. missing is my wife and son. if i get ambitious, i'll post one of all of us.


----------



## SpikeyFreak

I don't have any pictures of me with my hair done, so you don't get to see the spiky SpikeyFreak.

Here's me with my woman:






--Normal Spikey


----------



## Skarp Hedin

*Mastermind:*

Suspiciously familiar?  Suspiciously, eh?  You weren't that sleeping guy at Stofnun Arna Magnussonar, were you?  Heh.

As for the handle.. Why, I chose it after Skarphéðinn Njalsson, of course.  Brennu-Njals Saga is one of the best, though I do tend to prefer Egils Saga Skallagrimssonar.  However, I really liked the character of Skarphéðinn.


----------



## kenjib

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That makes me wonder if i'm the only Asian person.  *




I'm Hapa, so you're only two thirds of the Asian population at best.    I think I'm on page 2 - maybe page 3.  No pic of you?  Maybe I missed it.


----------



## The Antra

Okay, let me join the band...

Sorry for the suit pic, but that was the only one scanned...


----------



## Oni

Here is the worst picture ever taken of me (I think its funny though).  Having not shaved for a week of vacation and having just crawled out of bed, my girlfriend decided it was time to test her new digital camera.  







Here I am, acting the fool, once again caught on the digital camera.


----------



## EOL

*Finally found a Co-Worker with a WebCam*

I'm not much for pictures so it took me a while to get something, but here it is:


----------



## Foundry of Decay

*Joining the bandwagon*

Ok, I'll post my 'most canadian looking person' picture here.

It's an image of a friend and I when we visited Boston last year (By the way, I'd just like to say that MA RULES).  We're rubbing the toe of a statue on the grounds of Harvard.  And yes, I wear necklaces made of teeth and old arrow-heads


----------



## Mialee




----------



## der_kluge

Damn, Mialee - you are ugly!  What's with those big floppy ears, and that HAIR!  OMG, the HAIR!


----------



## Viking Bastard

*Re: Mastermind:*



			
				Skarp Hedin said:
			
		

> *Suspiciously familiar?  Suspiciously, eh?  You weren't that sleeping guy at Stofnun Arna Magnussonar, were you?  Heh.*



Hmm... doubt it. Only been there once and I'm quite sure I wasn't sleeping.

*



			As for the handle.. Why, I chose it after Skarphéðinn Njalsson, of course.  Brennu-Njals Saga is one of the best, though I do tend to prefer Egils Saga Skallagrimssonar.  However, I really liked the character of Skarphéðinn.
		
Click to expand...


*Well, Ormstunga and Grettissaga are my personal favs. 

Always nice to see an admirer of Icelandic literature.


----------



## Teflon Billy

Well done King_Stannis!

What was that, like, six tries?

Anyway, compliments right back at you man...three of my (female) co-workers think that you look, and I quote, "hot".

Nice to finally put a face to the name


----------



## PA

Not exactly a recent one, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't like what I look like now.


----------



## Trainz

Here's a pic of me at an outdoor party.


----------



## Trainz

...and a pic of me at the premiere of Phantom Menace (the red-eyes were useful for once!)


----------



## Buttercup

Well, we don't have kids, but here's a picture my husband took of me snoozing on the couch with our dog.


----------



## Blacksad

I'm on the left side of the pic (with the bad and dangerous yellow teeth).
The others guys are my players.


----------



## Someguy

Gotta take a picture in schooll...so reserving this space i guess...


----------



## Kamard

This am a picture of me about six months ago en route to a job interview.  Bet you could have guessed that, right?


----------



## Kamard

This WAS a picture of me about a month ago, but it was veeeery baaaad.  So this is a pretty useless post.  So sad.


----------



## Kamard

Wow.  That picture in my last post was teeeerrible.

So here is a brand new picture(s) taken right this minute which I hope is(are) better.


----------



## Talath

PA said:
			
		

> *Not exactly a recent one, but...
> 
> I just don't like what I look like now.  *




Impressive

You are the only person sexier than me


----------



## EricNoah

Talath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impressive
> 
> You are the only person sexier than me  *




Ahem!  

My ears are burning!


----------



## Talath

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahem!
> 
> My ears are burning!   *




Ahem ... you are the only person sexier than me and Eric Noah

Better?


----------



## Don21584

"My ears are burning!"

Well that's what you get for trying to look inside with a burning Q-tip.


----------



## Snofox

*blah blah blah*

I'm back baby!!! ;D

http://members.shaw.ca/robinfagan/Mitchell.jpg (for the fools that think I'm not really a snofox ;p)


----------



## Crypt King

*Alright, you asked for it.*







I'm the guy with the saw.


----------



## Skullfyre

*me*

Hope this works


----------



## Skullfyre

*Re: blah blah blah*



			
				Snofox said:
			
		

> *I'm back baby!!! ;D *




WB Snofox


----------



## V-2

Bad hair day.


----------



## Mistwell

Me ( Mistwell )


----------



## PA

Talath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impressive
> 
> You are the only person sexier than me  *




Maybe I should avoid to mention that this picture is nearly... oh my... four years old, now. I have, er, changed somewhat, since then.  As Eric knows.

On which page do you appear, BTW? I'm getting lost!


----------



## Arcane Runes Press

Here's my wife and I in our engagement picture. Hope this works!


----------



## Arcane Runes Press

Now that you've seen the wife and I, here's one of my two kids. Corbyn is 3, Ashton is 10 months.

By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale.


----------



## Morrus

Do I win a prize for "Thread With Most Views On The EN Boards Ever"?


----------



## Morrus

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




The pic needs to be online somwhere - put its URL in between IMG tags.

IMG tags loko like this, except that they use square brackets [ ] instead of curly brackets { }  (I have to use curly brackets to demonstrate, otherwise the board will think I'm trying to actually post a pic):

{IMG}InsertURLofpichere{/IMG}


----------



## Plane Sailing

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *Now that you've seen the wife and I, here's one of my two kids. Corbyn is 3, Ashton is 10 months.
> 
> By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




You need to use a JPG or GIF image (JPG is best for photographs).

Your initial pictures are in the BMP format which browsers don't display.

Cheers

p.s. love all the pictures with kiddies! I wonder if I should include one with my daughter too?

pps. I wonder if Piratecat would post a picture of his duck-hunting dog(s)?


----------



## Plane Sailing

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Do I win a prize for "Thread With Most Views On The EN Boards Ever"?  *




Sorry Morrus - you are WAAAYYYYY behind Piratecats storyhour (39596 views so far)


----------



## Morrus

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry Morrus - you are WAAAYYYYY behind Piratecats storyhour (39596 views so far)  *




A but _proportionally_ given that this thread has only been in existence for a couple of days, I'd say I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless

*Since we were talking about kids...*

I figure I'd post more recent ones of Molly (4 1/2) and Sean (22 mos).

Sorry, but I love all the pics of eveyone and their kids.


----------



## Wild Karrde

I wasn't going to post a pic. but since it's pretty cool to be able to attach faces to names I figured I'd go ahead and share.

I took this pic last night


----------



## Quickbeam

*Aw, what the heck...*

Here's a picture of me taken on a camping trip in northern Michigan.


----------



## Quickbeam

*And just for fun...*

Here's a photo of my of wife with our son Jacob who's getting his first look at his new baby brother, Griffin, just over a month ago.


----------



## Horacio

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




You musn't use .bmp format, if you want everybody can see them, and they appear as you load the page, use .jpg or .gif format.


----------



## Horacio

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A but proportionally given that this thread has only been in existence for a couple of days, I'd say I'm doing pretty well.  *




Sorry, Morrus, the _proportionally_ stuff doesn't count. Piratecat has the prize!


----------



## KidCthulhu

Here's one of me and PirateCat.  He's looking pensive, which means he's probably plotting something evil.

This was taken a few years ago.  My hair has gone back to short, and those jeans don't fit anymore, but it's a good shot, so I had to use it.






Plane, just for you, I'll post a picture of my kids, those wacky duck attracting dogs, Argo and Finney.  

Argo, doing what she does best, fetching enormous sticks:





Finney, looking noble and well behaved (hah!):


----------



## Jairami

Same apology.  No way to scale it down.


----------



## Dr Midnight

Mmmm, Argo and Finney...


----------



## Piratecat

Geocities has nerfed the ability to link. Here's the first of KidC's pictures of the two of us....


----------



## Piratecat

...the shot of Argo...


----------



## Piratecat

...and finally Finney.


----------



## qstor

Me when I went skiing a few years back...Still look the same 

Mike


----------



## Falcon

I have no idea of this worked.  From my modeling past, a pic...


----------



## Seri

#dnd3e members page, kinda  

Hi lo, 

okie here's a pic of me, although I've never actually posted here before (silly me) but I'm in the chat a lot 

 http://members.shaw.ca/dnd3e/Seri.htm


----------



## Piratecat

In order to keep this under 200 posts, I am deleting virtually all non-photo posts.


----------



## BluWolf

This is me and 1 of my triplet nephews from Xmas 2000. I usually keep my hair in a hi-n-tite (MC hangover)  but I let it grow a little each winter.


----------



## Asmo

*My picture*

Hello fellow gamers!
Here is a picture of me, in my usual black outfit 






Asmo


----------



## Zulkir

Hang on to your hats folks.

Believe it or don't this in me and my brother in about 1996. We were modeling for a Portland newspaper. He is the thin good looking one in corn rows, I'm the one that looks like he should be arrested.

Anthony Valterra


----------



## Zulkir

Zulkir said:
			
		

> *Hang on to your hats folks.
> 
> Believe it or don't this in me and my brother in about 1996. We were modeling for a Portland newspaper. He is the thin good looking one in corn rows, I'm the one that looks like he should be arrested.
> 
> Anthony Valterra *




Well, that didn't work. Lets see, click browse, select file, hmmmm well I'll figure it out another time.

AV


----------



## Berandor

Hey, BluWolf: Who's that in front of you, holding the child? He's trying to get you off the picture! 

And, PC: Don't you dare delete my "photo"! I spent WEEKS on creating it! 

Berandor


----------



## Mark

Zulkir said:
			
		

> *Hang on to your hats folks.
> 
> Believe it or don't this in me and my brother in about 1996. We were modeling for a Portland newspaper. He is the thin good looking one in corn rows, I'm the one that looks like he should be arrested.
> 
> Anthony Valterra *






			
				Zulkir said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, that didn't work. Lets see, click browse, select file, hmmmm well I'll figure it out another time.
> 
> AV *




Well, that's just great!  3,500 EN Boarders are currently holding their hats while trying to type and you say, "I'll figure it out another time."


----------



## War Golem




----------



## BluWolf

Oh man that made me laugh!

Thank you Barandor.


----------



## gubaru

Well, I might as well jump off the bridge with everyone else.

The ones with me are a couple years old but I look pretty much the same. The first is one of my favorites. Below it is a photo we sent for Christmas that gives a better look at me. Since my son does look different (and I want to brag a little) there's also a photo of him from this Halloween.


----------



## Palcadon

My Wife, Me, and a couple of Gnomes that invaded our peace ful home. 






Palc


----------



## Lazybones

This one's about six years old, taken on a trip to Europe... I'm 32 now, a little less hair, a little more waist, but otherwise about the same.
LB


----------



## Lazybones

Here's a more recent one, of my fiancee and I at Universal Studios a few months ago.


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You need to use a JPG or GIF image (JPG is best for photographs).
> 
> Your initial pictures are in the BMP format which browsers don't display.
> *




PNG format can be used too, though not all browsers support the format, as far as I know.

As Plane Sailing said, JPG format is usually used for high color images like photos. JPG is a lossy format, which means that when your image is compressed into a jpg file it will lose some of it's detail. Some image editing programs allow you to adjust the amount of compression, so you can weigh quality vs size.
GIFs are only 8-bit (compaired to the jpg's 24-bit support), but allow animation and single color transparency. They're lossless, but can only contain so many colors.
PNG files use lossless compression and support 24-bit color, one alpha channel and alpha transparency. I really like this format as it generally turns out files that are smaller than BMP files, but with the same amount of detail. This format really shines when it is used for large high color images, but is a bit bloated when used on small pics.
Try saving your picture in all of these formats and then use the one that looks the best but has the smallest  file size. And of course, crop out the parts of the picture that aren't important.
Paint Shop Pro 6 is a great image editing program and a free trial of it can be obtained at www.jasc.com
HTH!


----------



## MythandLore

Wow! I'm gone a few days and !POOF! this cool thread pops up!
Everyone’s pictures are great! I better get mine in before it's archived!
Here's a very old self-portrait... Umm… Not to scale.


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*here's me*

damn, how can i include a jpg...just too stupid i am, it seems...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hehe, I am feeling evil, so I add here picture of my sometimes lurking boyfriend.


----------



## Piratecat

A brand new picture of me!


----------



## Creamsteak

I almost put up my picture of a 64 pixel high stickfigure who I took the name Creamsteak from. I decided not...

Instead I will post a picture of me as the star of my own, hilarious, but horribly filmed home -Resident Evil- Movie... May I recommend you all go see Resident Evil Friday?


----------



## BOZ

if ya ain't guessed it before, that's me in the avatar to the left.  (unless of course i've changed it by the time you're reading this, and i appear to be a flumph or something else.)  

Edit:  of course, if avatars aren't displayed on this board, you'll have no idea what i'm talking about either way!  
go find a post on another board where i have an avatar!  i'm to lazy to upload it again!  LOL


----------



## Brother Laszlo

Piratecat that is the cutest damn picture I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Geist

OK well i guess i better post a pic of myself.








Teflon you need to get a newer pic of yourself.  You look much more dashing now.  also youd make a good elminster if they ever made a move of it =)


----------



## LufiaLillystorm

i can't deal with the presure of the chat room  itsa me

be nice

I am also new to the message boards  so hi hi hi to everyone


((goes back into hiding))


----------



## qstor

Hi lufia and welcome to the message boards!

Mike


----------



## Katowice

Taken in California.  The normal-looking person is my wife.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK

LufiaLillystorm said:
			
		

> *I am also new to the message boards  so hi hi hi to everyone
> ((goes back into hiding)) *




Welcome in to ENWorld, pull up a chair adn say goodbye to what little free time you have.... I've lost far too many hours in here writing messages when I should be writing other stuff..  
Enjoy


----------



## Dingleberry

Piratecat, I just have to say that you've had me _crying_ laughing for about five minutes with that last one.  Brilliant.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

PKitty-that last picture WAS great, espeicially since I'm pretty sure I've seen the original picture that you got that out of.  LOL--classic stuff!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *A brand new picture of me! *




Ahhh... cliché kitty rides again.


----------



## Skullfyre

LufiaLillystorm said:
			
		

> *i can't deal with the presure of the chat room  itsa me
> 
> be nice
> 
> I am also new to the message boards  so hi hi hi to everyone
> 
> 
> ((goes back into hiding)) *




Don't go back into hiding,LufiaLillystorm...
We are not evil...
*waving*


----------



## Wuxia

LufiaLillystorm said:
			
		

> *i can't deal with the presure of the chat room  itsa me
> 
> be nice
> 
> I am also new to the message boards  so hi hi hi to everyone
> 
> 
> ((goes back into hiding)) *




I must be getting old, 'cause I have a hard time keeping up with the discussions in the chatroom, too.


----------



## Wuxia

Skullfyre said:
			
		

> *We are not evil...
> *




Isn't lying evil?


----------



## Wuxia

Piratecat, in that unofficial contest of which I am the sole judge and highest authority, I hereby state that YOU are the cutest thing on those boards!


----------



## Vuron

Hoverkitty is one of the few things that got me through goatse.cx shock!


----------



## Someguy

LONG LIVE HOVERKITTY!


----------



## Skullfyre

Wuxia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isn't lying evil? *




But I am not evil...


----------



## Wuxia

Skullfyre said:
			
		

> *
> I have to learn how to disarm bombs better. *




... and to lie better, too.


----------



## uv23




----------



## Skullfyre

Wuxia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... and to lie better, too.  *




LOL


----------



## LufiaLillystorm

*thankies*

Thankies for all the hello's 

I just don't like this general forum <hides in the Plot forum> much easier to post there


----------



## A2Z

Someguy said:
			
		

> *LONG LIVE HOVERKITTY! *



Hoverkitty is god!! All should bow to him(her?). 

Seriously though, I've seen so many edited versions of that picture now it's not even funny. I've even seen some I can't show here.


----------



## Mark Plemmons

Ah, the horror!



Mark Plemmons
Kenzer and Company
www.kenzerco.com


----------



## Skullfyre

Wuxia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... and to lie better, too.  *




I may have had some experience with demolitions at one time....


----------



## Chriskaballa

Okay, as the second-youngest ENBoarder I am of slight fame and so must give you my face...

Uh, I will post it later... it is 1024x768 so I have to crop it. Will have tomorrow morning. Sorry everyone

To come: Profile of my face, me covered in my collection of D&D books and/or me standing next to a stack of my D&D books.

-Chris


----------

